# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Some of my work.

## CatandDiallo

Random shots of mine, throughout time (not in chronological order).

Feedback of any kind would be appreciated!

(I like nature and landscape photography - if you hadn't noticed)!

And you can probably tell which ones I took before I got the hang of using the camera.  :Razz: 





















I also have some portraits.  Just ask if you want to see any, and I'll post some.

----------

_Alexandra V_ (08-06-2012),Maixx (12-06-2011),MTovar (12-13-2011),_Wapadi_ (05-19-2014),YOSEF (12-06-2011)

----------


## Eric Doane

Wow I like your work.  More?

----------

_CatandDiallo_ (08-11-2011)

----------


## Jessica Loesch

Love!  I really like you, girl.  Wish I lived closer because I wish we could be friends!

----------

_CatandDiallo_ (08-11-2011)

----------


## llovelace

Very nice   :Smile: , yes more?

----------

_CatandDiallo_ (08-11-2011)

----------


## CatandDiallo

^ Oh my goodness you are so sweet!
I wish that, too!

And I'll post some more! Let me just dig through some stuff!

----------

Jessica Loesch (08-10-2011)

----------


## Eric Doane

> love!  I really like you, girl.  Wish i lived closer because i wish we could be friends!


x2

----------

_CatandDiallo_ (08-11-2011)

----------


## CatandDiallo

Here's some more.  They're not my best, but I'm so tired, I'm going to have to go digging tomorrow for better ones!

Ah well, here's the ones I have right now!



















This last one was taken with a crappy little point-n-shoot, but it was too cool not to post!

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (08-21-2011),Jessica Loesch (08-11-2011),_Wapadi_ (05-19-2014)

----------


## Eric Doane

Wow.  Again great work.  I really like the first one and the cat.

----------


## Jessica Loesch

Wow lady.  Seriously.  You are totally amazing.

----------


## Jessica Loesch

Time for you to add me on facebook ...  :Very Happy:

----------


## CatandDiallo

I like taking pictures after the rain.  They're not too exciting, but here goes:

Just playing with shadows here.


Pretty n' pink.




Similar to a one I've posted before.


Playing around with water droplets.












Garden.


"Various Stages"

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Nice... Love the lake Pier in the mountains and lighthouse  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## Jessica Loesch

Love the new pics!

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Do you have Flickr ??? If Yes nickname please  :Razz:

----------


## CatandDiallo

Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/55191480@N07/

----------


## CatandDiallo

More pics to come today!  I'm getting together with my old and best and BEAUTIFUL friends!  Shooting for some nice (most likely candid) portraits today!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Boanerges

Wow, really beautiful pics  :Good Job:   :Good Job:

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> Flickr: http://www.flickr.com/photos/55191480@N07/


Added ...  :Razz:  Me SnakeKeeper  :ROFL:

----------


## seang89

You have some absolutely amazing photography skillls! I am in Awe......

----------


## YOSEF

I don't know what you do for a living, but YOU SHOULD BE A PROFESSIONAL PHOTOGRAPHER......those photos are awesome !  Thank you for sharing !  I would love to see more ....

Shalom and blessings,
Yosef

----------


## CatandDiallo

Just a couple of new shots!  Playing around after I made my boyfriend dinner last night.



Closer



Thought they looked cool!

----------

_CLSpider_ (12-06-2011)

----------


## cdavidson9

:Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown: Wowzers Girl, you have some serious serious talent behind the lense!! You need to get this stuff published. You can sell me a book of your work and I'd pay you well! People all around the world would enjoy seeing your work. Its inspirational.

ps, are using a macro lense for those close ups of a lot of the flowers and what not?

I just picked up a Nikon D3100.. I love it. The stock lense isn't bad and I'm having tons of fun with it, however I could only imagine the things I could do with a Macro lense. It would be so fun just with reptiles, let alone ALL OF NATURE!

----------


## Maixx

All are very nice.

----------


## YOSEF

> Random shots of mine, throughout time (not in chronological order).
> 
> Feedback of any kind would be appreciated!
> 
> (I like nature and landscape photography - if you hadn't noticed)!
> 
> And you can probably tell which ones I took before I got the hang of using the camera. 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply wonderful work !  I really love how you capture time and you really have the eye for this !  Keep it up .....Yosef

----------


## CatandDiallo

Some randoms.  Really upset with the quality of these.  Oh well.

Somewhere over the Caribbean.


"The great migration"


"Pink"


"The sunset that lasted a lifetime"


"Abandoned"


"Palms over the Bay"


"Sunset over the mist"


"Look and see"


"The mouth of hell"


"The mouth of hell"


"Crossing over"

----------


## CatandDiallo

(Not mine, bf's - had to share: Edited by me to give it cool colours)



Mine again







I just love the feel of this one.

----------


## CatandDiallo



----------


## Seanjackmc

Very nice, I'm envious. Need to read my cameras for dummies book!

----------


## CatandDiallo

A little sprinkling of Cambodia, Thailand and Guangxi China

Such a hard capture:




Look...at...his..EYES.

----------

